# Wireless-n router advice



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm planning on replacing my old Netgear wireless-G router with a wireless-n router with a Gigabit switch. Currently looking at the ZyXEL X550n, the Linksys WRT320N Wireless-N Dual-Band Gigabit Router or the D-Link DIR-655 Xtreme N Wireless Router. Any thoughts as to best selection? I want to stay below $100 plus tax.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Cholly said:


> I'm planning on replacing my old Netgear wireless-G router with a wireless-n router with a Gigabit switch. Currently looking at the ZyXEL X550n, the Linksys WRT320N Wireless-N Dual-Band Gigabit Router or the D-Link DIR-655 Xtreme N Wireless Router. Any thoughts as to best selection? I want to stay below $100 plus tax.


I have the D-Link and absolutely love it. Handles all of my different OS PC's flawlessly. One of my neighbors has the Linksys, had problems with dropping connections and slow b/g devices, but an install of the DD-WRT firmware solved his problem.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the Netgear WNDR3700 and its a powerhouse of a dual band wireless router. ddwrt and openwrt are very close to releasing firmware for it too which will make the thing even more robust and fix the small quirks when trying to have a very detailed network in the current firmware. These small quirks are miniscule at most too and non existant to the average user. 
You can find deals for this router close to $100 but I wanna say you can find it retail wise for about $130ish. I know you said cap it at 100 but the amount you get for the extra $ is well worth it imho. 
Check smallnetbuilder.com for a thorough review of all routers too.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Linksys WRT610N, I like it a lot. It is a great router, especially if you want to run simultaneous dual band. I'm pretty sure the 320 is the same thing, minus the storage link.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone getting or close to the 300mbps connection speed on their "N" connected computers?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Mustang Dave said:


> Anyone getting or close to the 300mbps connection speed on their "N" connected computers?


I do, I show 270-300 98% of the time here. I have an Intel 4965AGN wireless card connecting to my WNDR3700 router.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Mustang Dave said:


> Anyone getting or close to the 300mbps connection speed on their "N" connected computers?


Consistently, no. Typically I get 150 - 200 mbps, which for me is still not bad.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

If you want to get a D-Link look at the DIR-825 which is a true dual band router rather than the 655 which is either 2.4 or 5 GHz


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 320N and it has worked flawlessly so far. Look for something with established dd-wrt support, you will thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Consistently, no. Typically I get 150 - 200 mbps, which for me is still not bad.


Those are pretty good data rates thanks for posting your numbers guys.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

With a WRT610N router and a Belkin Wireless-N PC Card for my laptop, I consistently get 130 Mbps. Not sure why I can't get any higher though since both are rated for 300 Mbps.

- Merg


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

The Merg said:


> With a WRT610N router and a Belkin Wireless-N PC Card for my laptop, I consistently get 130 Mbps. Not sure why I can't get any higher though since both are rated for 300 Mbps.
> 
> - Merg


I have the same issue. Have seen some sporadic rates around 160 to 180 but 99% of time it's around 130.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I finally settled on the Netgear WNDR3700, which I bought for $149.99 from Amazon. Not the low price that I'd wanted to pay, but glowing reviews decided the issue for me. I installed it yesterday and now have a lot of learning to do in order to take advantage of its speed. At present, I don't have any wireless-N adapters, and the internal adapters in all the household computers and TiVo's are all 10/100.

My next move will probably be a change from DSL to Road Runner.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

check out ddwrt too for new firmware coming out for the beast in the near future. you can follow the thread there at the following link


----------

